# Yahoo Beta charts...



## Scuba (2 January 2008)

My apologies in advance if I have messed up and failed to see a thread relating to these charts...

Even though I'm very new to charting this seems an exiting prospect as I was able to view size, time and price of orders and set many parameters (most of which "Nicht verstehen..." or I don't understand...)

There is a menu system across top of the beta charts which controls certain functionality and at bottom right there is a mouse/digital input for time range (down to daily)...

Anyone care to comment?


----------



## Scuba (3 January 2008)

Seems SevenFX posted something here at ASF about this a long time ago...
My apologies for not seeing it...


----------

